# Thinking about a Moto...



## cotterless ankles (Aug 19, 2006)

I realize that my first post being about Moto and BD, may cause some suspicion, so a little background. I'm 48, 5'9" 200lbs. and currently have a 2006 C'dale Road Warrior 1000 hybrid, modified toward road performance. It has straight bars with bar ends that replicate riding the hoods. At present, I only ride the trail with my son (12 yrs.) who rides a Specialized hot rocks 24" mountain "type" bike. 

I like my bike and want to keep it but have the bug to add a road bike to the stable. The itch began with my search for a junior road bike for my son. (I'll start another thread)
I was about to buy the Moto Le Champion sl ($1099), but it just sold out while I deliberated about the correct size. The Champion Force looks interesting but jumps $600 in price for the Sram group. Worth it?

In reading the reviews here, I notice that the Ritchey wheels may be prone to some spoke failure and that some of the Sram gear may not hold its finish as well as it should. There was a Champion with Campy that is no longer offered that would have interested me. 

While I don't have a specific question, any thoughts would be appreciated.

Actually I do have a question: What is trim? I used the search function and I think it is some type of a front Der. adjustment.

Thanks,
cotterless ankles


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

cotterless ankles said:


> The Champion Force looks interesting but jumps $600 in price for the Sram group. Worth it?


I have no experience with that bike, but I'm very happy with my (much cheaper) Sprint (mostly Ultegra).



> There was a Champion with Campy that is no longer offered that would have interested me.


I think it was said by Mike (honcho of BD) that they can't get Campy stuff at a reasonable price anymore (because of the dollar's weakness versus the euro).



> Actually I do have a question: What is trim? I used the search function and I think it is some type of a front Der. adjustment.


Righto. Probably needed more with triples. See http://www.sheldonbrown.com/front-derailers.html#trim


----------



## cotterless ankles (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the great link! 
Everything I wanted to know about bikes but afraid to ask.

I'm still undecided about the Champion. Really though, the most difficult part is having to explain another bike to my wife.

cotterless ankles


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

If you lean towards high end components, the 3 bikes that are good values are the Mercier Draco at $1,495, Moto Force for $1,695, and the Moto Record which had an introductory price of $1,695 if I recall right. Unfortunately as the Euro appreciated vs the $, Campagnolos became more expensive and BD stopped offering them.

The Moto Champion SL was put together being light as the primordial objective. I believe the target customers are racers or regular weight weenies. However, the Draco with full DA and Moto with full Sram Force are better value IMO.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

If you want to stay at the same price, go for the Mercier Serpens - it's pretty much the same level with Ultegras. I was going to get it, even over the Le Champion. I think, but I'm not sure with which brand, but I think I read some threads (with pics) of manufacturer defects with the FSA carbon cranks. The Mercier has Ultegra cranks.
I believe this Mercier is the best value of all the BD bikes and I wish I got it instead of what I purchased.

I got the Mercier Draco. It's not $600 more than the Champion Force is, but only $400. And for the $400 extra, you jump up to Dura Ace - not at all shabby. Just from what I've read most people say is that there's not much difference between the Ultegra and Dura Ace. Just like you, we're not pros so why spend the extra $$?

I will say that I am very happy with my purchase and the build of the frame looks much better in person. The oversized oval-like tubings on the frame are really sweet! I really do feel either one of these Merciers are thee top 2 values from what BD has to offer.


----------

